# The All Inclusive Clutch/Tranny Repost



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

So it seems that my tranny is getting increasingly rough when shifting. Its not that the car doesn't feel smooth but the shifter feels more and more like it has sand in it. What is the problem here?

I was told that the tranny fluid never has to be changed and then told otherwise. What is really the case? 

What is the best recommended fluid for the clutch/tranny in an 06 Goat?

Can the tranny fluid's condition really be checked by simply looking at the reservoir under the hood?

What are early signs of clutch failure?

Tranny failure?

What is the best way to preserve the clutch/tranny? Dropping the clutch when shifting or easing into gears? Ive heard that driving in a "jerky" fashion is less comfortable but better for your clutch...But it would seem that this is not true.

:confused

Now, I leave it to you knowledgable gentlemen. Any input is helpful. Thanks for taking the time to respond


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

As an add-on...it has also been really cold out here the last few days. Can that play a roll in my sandy shifter?


----------



## shadrag (Oct 18, 2008)

Definitely change the tranny fluid. There isn't a res for it tho, its all inside the tranny. Royal Purple Synchromax seems popular, I'm thinking of trying Mobil 1 ATF.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

first off the reservoir for the clutch is what you see in the engine bay and it is only for the hydraulics to engage or disengage the clutch. altho some swear by changing out the black glop that's in that fluid it really doesn't have much effect. 
the tranny fluid is only in the tranny case and you should change it especially if it's still the original fluid. it takes strangely enough automatic transmission fluid. i like Mobil 1 ATF. i've had the original, Royal Purple and the Mobil 1. i like the Mobil 1 the best. it smoothed out the shifter and works the best when it's cold out. it's pretty easy to change. there's a drain plug and it's refilled not where it says "fill" but should be done thru the backup switch. Drain bolt is on right side of trans - it takes a 3/8" square drive - just ratchet and extension, no socket etc., Fill is through reverse switch - use 4.6 qts of ATF. to fill look on the passenger side of the transmission, middle of the transmission, about halfway up. there is a wire harness going to it. Disconnect the wire harness (backup switch) and then unbolt the sensor using a 7/8" or 22mm wrench. Fill until fluid starts to come back out the hole, or you've put in 4.6 quarts. Put the sensor back in, connect the switch and you are done.
the longest life out of a clutch is if you engage and disengage as quickly as possible and don't downshift. if you're on the stock clutch it's not known to be a long lived one unless you drive like a granny. put in a nice Monster stage 2 or 3 and you'll be good for quite a while


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen....very helpful. How much does the proper amount of tranny fluid cost and does not replacing the fluid have negative long term effects??


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

if you shop about you can get Mobile1 ATF for about $8 a qt. it takes 4.6 qts so that's $40. i'd do it for the sake of your tranny and to make a better driving experience


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you need to add any kind of friction modifier or anything or is the Mobil 1 ATF fluid all you need?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

None required.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

WanaGTO said:


> Do you need to add any kind of friction modifier or anything or is the Mobil 1 ATF fluid all you need?


The friction modifier is for the rear posi diff. :cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

WanaGTO said:


> As an add-on...it has also been really cold out here the last few days. Can that play a roll in my sandy shifter?


The cold weather is not going to affect the shifting of a manual trans. Well maybe if the fluid was frozen which isn't going to happen. It only take minutes for the trans to heat up once you get moving. If the cold really affected the shifting of the trans I guess everybody's trans will be shifting flawlessly in the summer huh? NOT!


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Who can I buy the rear diff fluid from. Im looking for torco or royal purple but none of the local shops carry it. Is there someone on the board I should ask?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I bought Royal Purple gear oil from Auto Zone off the shelf, they can probly special order if for you. If not you can try online to order Torco. With Torco you have to buy the limited-slip additive RP allready has it.


----------

